# How Many Browsers Do You Use on Your Computer?



## SeaBreeze

On my old Windows 7 computer, I had IE11 and Chrome.  I added Chrome because I was having so many issues with pages loading, videos and other error pop-ups with IE.  Chrome was faster, but always seemed to be loading things on my computer that I didn't think were needed.

My new Windows 10 computer has Edge, that I'm not crazy about.  I wanted to load my free Comcast Norton Security Suite on my new computer, but Norton requested I have IE as my default browser, so that's what I have now.

As usual, IE is not great and kind of slow for surfing the web, so I'm thinking of adding a new browser soon.  Several folks here have recommended Mozilla/Firefox instead of Chrome, so I'll probably go with that.  Then, I'll have 3 browsers on my computer that I'd be using.

How many browsers do you have on your computer that you use often?  How many browsers can be downloaded onto one computer without causing problems?  I don't know that much about these things, that's why I'm asking here.  Many of you are very computer savvy.


----------



## Marie5656

I have W 10 on my computer, and like you, do not think much of Edge, so I do not use it.  I go between IE 11, Chrome and Firefox.  I recently have been laving many issues with IE.  But what I have been hearing is that Microsoft is slowing phasing out IE, and will not be introducing any newer versions.  So, I am just trying to decide between Chrome and FF as which I will use as my primary browser.  I will probably end up with FF.


----------



## tnthomas

On my only Windows machine(Windows 7 Pro)  I use Firefox and Chrome browsers; my Apple laptops also use Firefox and Chrome .    The rest of my computers running Linux operating system, have both Firefox and Chrome, plus  a "native" developed-for-Debian/GNU-Linux browser-Iceweasel.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

One


----------



## Bobw235

I'm almost exclusively Chrome across all my devices. I like that it has my bookmarks synched across any platform. Never was a fan of Safari, the default Apple browser.


----------



## fureverywhere

Gee whiz, I admire everyone here. I had to take a peek to figure out this "browser" of which you speak. I guess the one I use is whichever default one my son put on the computer.


----------



## AprilSun

SeaBreeze said:


> On my old Windows 7 computer, I had IE11 and Chrome.  I added Chrome because I was having so many issues with pages loading, videos and other error pop-ups with IE.  Chrome was faster, but always seemed to be loading things on my computer that I didn't think were needed.
> 
> My new Windows 10 computer has Edge, that I'm not crazy about.  I wanted to load my free Comcast Norton Security Suite on my new computer, but Norton requested I have IE as my default browser, so that's what I have now.
> 
> As usual, IE is not great and kind of slow for surfing the web, so I'm thinking of adding a new browser soon.  Several folks here have recommended Mozilla/Firefox instead of Chrome, so I'll probably go with that.  Then, I'll have 3 browsers on my computer that I'd be using.
> 
> How many browsers do you have on your computer that you use often?  How many browsers can be downloaded onto one computer without causing problems?  I don't know that much about these things, that's why I'm asking here.  Many of you are very computer savvy.



I have three installed on mine but only use 2 regularly and that is Firefox and Pale Moon. Pale Moon is my default and I use Firefox if I have problems with some web sites loading. I open up Firefox and try to go to the same web site and see if it has problems also. You can have as many browsers as you want installed. They're just more programs sitting there not doing anything until you open it up. I hope this helps.


----------



## AprilT

On my desktop, my preferred device for daily home usage, I'm using Mozilla/Firefox only because I've still not yet updated my pc from, dare I say it, XP .  I know, I know, and Chrome won't work on it.  On my other devices I use Chrome, I wouldn't touch IE with a 50 foot pole it is the worse I've ever dealt with.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I have used Firefox for a very long time. My daughter came along and added Chrome.She said it was the best thing ever. I don't understand half of it,  so I let it just sit there. I don't take readily to changes I guess.


----------



## bluebreezes

I use Safari exclusively, but will install Firefox when troubleshooting a website issue just to rule out a browser issue.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I use Chrome mainly because of the extensions plus I have an Android phone so am somewhat tied up in the Android/Chrome universe. Firefox is my second choice and use it on those occasions when Chrome is being grumpy.


----------



## Don M.

I just checked....I have Five Browsers....Chrome, Firefox, Edge, IE, and Avast Safezone.  I use Chrome 90% of the time, and occasionally Firefox or Edge.  I haven't used IE in years, and Safezone came with the Avast Anti-Virus.


----------



## RadishRose

My new laptop came with Microsoft Edge and at first liked it. Then it started slowing down, hanging, etc. so I installed and use FireFox. On my old computer I used Firefox too and sometimes Chrome and IE. I think I like FireFox best.


----------



## tnthomas

Hmmm, Avast Safezone...heard something about a serious security flaw...here.


Want a little shot at privacy and anonymity?   Try Tor browser.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have used Firefox for a very long time. My daughter came along and added Chrome.She said it was the best thing ever. I don't understand half of it,  so I let it just sit there. I don't take readily to changes I guess.



...I have tried many browsers, but stay with FireFox for speed and user friendly. I don't like the tracking practices of IE,Google and the other browsers.


----------



## Jackie22

I've used several in the past....now use Chrome and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Butterfly

I use Firefox, and have been happy with it.  IE hangs up too much, and when I tried Chrome I had a lot of trouble with it.


----------



## jnos

Firefox for years but slowly being overtaken by Chrome use. IE I haven't used in 15-20 years except for an occasion where the site insists on IE.


----------



## Loulou

I have both chrome and firefox installed and tend to use them interchangeably. I have to be honest, I'd never heard of any of the other ones mentioned here before and when I took to google, I came across a few more still, like Opera and UC. It seems like there is no limit to how many browsers you can have on your computer, but rather that it depends on your device / operating system and what you personally prefer. This article sheds some light on the search for the best browser, might be worth a read


----------



## Lynk

I use chrome mostly.  Is also have edge which I sometimes use.  My daughter in law just put Firefox on my new computer.  I guess I need to check it out.  It seems to be a popular one.


----------



## Don M.

I have Chrome, Firefox, Edge, and Avast Safezone.  I have been using Chrome primarily for years, but am using Edge more and more.  Firefox is the slowest of the four, and Chrome the fastest....at least, on my system.  Occasionally, I use Safezone...I installed it as part of the Avast anti-virus.  I have completely removed IE from the taskbar, etc., as it is almost obsolete.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I use Firefox (Linux) most of the time and Qupzilla for no-frills  fast browsing.


----------



## Manatee

Waterfox is the 64 bit version of Firefox.  Never tried Edge, not likely to.


----------



## applepie_luvr

Linux browsers. Palemoon, Cliqz, Brave, Yandex, Vivaldi. Brave mostly these days.


----------



## LinuxCat

As I use Linux I rely on Cyberfox and Opera-developer edition.The latter because it has a built in free VPN and the former for it's privacy and security.
Cyberfox, as you may have guessed is a version of Firefox  with custom settings.
I also use Https everywhere and Ghostery plugins.
I used Palemoon for a while but found it a bit slow.


----------

